# do you find it easy to balance multiple girls?



## boss (Feb 3, 2012)

I've got 5 on the go and I find it simple. Some are ex's.  But I just find girls are so god damn dumb and if you tell them what the want tto hear they'll get naked right away. They just want to believe they're special and that its just them. Why you so dumb girl?


----------



## boss (Feb 3, 2012)

I hear retards all the time go ohhh one broad is tough enough. Bitch stfu they're all dumb and easy.


----------



## coolhandjames (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## coolhandjames (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## boss (Feb 3, 2012)

They don't call him cool hand for nothing ... Way to go captain jerkoff. Blistered palms eh


----------



## ExLe (Feb 3, 2012)

I am just up front and tell my broads I bang other chicks...

They seem to want you more if you are up front about it and act like you just don't give a fuck...

But of course this only works well after you have banged her a couple times...

If you start out with this strategy it will backfire...


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 3, 2012)

As long as you don't have a gf it's fine. Status: single


----------



## boss (Feb 3, 2012)

Some I lie to and some know what's up and just think if they try hard that you'll want to be with them.

Favorite was hadn't seen my ex since last summer. Well I was lean 228 ish. Well she say me at the gym sitting at 260. She's a tiny 5'3 small tits out of the world ass. Says oh hey you looked huge. I said k come over annd take a better look. Long story short I love how shallow some girls are. But yes against the wall on the dresser went to work. Ill be seeing that one soon .Oh its an ex from 08 that I wanted to fuck since.


----------



## withoutrulers (Feb 3, 2012)

A wise man once said: "Bitches ain't shit but hos and tricks"


Who am I to argue?


----------



## el bruto (Feb 3, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> A wise man once said: "Bitches ain't shit but hos and tricks"
> 
> 
> Who am I to argue?



Lmfao!


----------



## Kirk B (Feb 3, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> A wise man once said: "Bitches ain't shit but hos and tricks"
> 
> 
> Who am I to argue?



good one well back in the day it was likie that but i have the great luxury of being married to a woman thats not a whore that iv'e know since 7th grade so i;m lucky in that aspect


it's easy to get into girl pants these days no effort they have low self esteem or there just like us were whores it's just a double standard and it is because they open there legs and let some in them we just put it in big difference to me


----------



## redz (Feb 3, 2012)

3 for me was enough any more than that and it just gets confusing.


----------



## awhites1 (Feb 3, 2012)

boss said:


> I just find girls are so god damn dumb and if you tell them what the want tto hear they'll get naked right away. They just want to believe they're special and that its just them.



Yeah high school chicks are dumb and easy. Play on playa


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 3, 2012)

These 5 girls sound fat and homely.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 3, 2012)

its impossible...eventually they all find out and they all get mad


----------



## Saney (Feb 3, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> its impossible...eventually they all find out and they all get mad



Stop being fat. ok?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 3, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Stop being fat. ok?


 same to ya


----------



## withoutrulers (Feb 3, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Stop being fat. ok?


Oh now, that's just inappropriate.


----------



## Saney (Feb 3, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> same to ya



250lbs i am (said in my Yoda voice)


280lbs you are?? plus i look  a MILLION times better than you fatty.


So again...


Stop being fat ok?


----------



## Madmann (Feb 3, 2012)

boss said:


> I've got 5 on the go and I find it simple. Some are ex's. But I just find girls are so god damn dumb and if you tell them what the want tto hear they'll get naked right away. They just want to believe they're special and that its just them. Why you so dumb girl?


 
I have a girlfriend and 8 on "standby" you could say.

Yeah if you play the game right with clever wordplay you can get them to 
buy into most things, especially the blondes of course who are age 25-33.



boss said:


> I hear retards all the time go ohhh one broad is tough enough. Bitch stfu they're all dumb and easy.


 
I think tricking working women who are very intelligent is best kind of challenge.

I've been able to con two lawyers into sex with me just by given them sound legal advice/tips.


And BTW I want to thank you Boss for finally making the AG less faggoty with this solid topic.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 3, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> 250lbs i am (said in my Yoda voice)
> 
> 
> 280lbs you are?? plus i look a MILLION times better than you fatty.
> ...


 

no...you sure dont...look like a chubby guy that doesnt work out...but thanx for being one of the many obsessed with me


how are your roomates boy?


i would post your vids to make itr clear how sloppy and small you are...but you are too embarrassed to even make them public


----------



## Saney (Feb 3, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> no...you sure dont...look like a chubby guy that doesnt work out...but thanx for being one of the many obsessed with me
> 
> 
> how are your roomates boy?





Omg.. i look so much better than you.. start a pole or sum10.


and i dont' have roommates.. I live in my grandmother's basement like all Cool as Hip Losers. You know what i'm talking about.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 3, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> its impossible...


 
HA HA HA.

Only for a pathetic slob like you.


ROFLMFAO.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 3, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Omg.. i look so much better than you.. start a pole or sum10.
> 
> 
> and i dont' have roommates.. I live in my grandmother's basement like all Cool as Hip Losers. You know what i'm talking about.


 http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/2631685-post3.html

a link that proves this guy is in such bad shape his vids are unlisted and hidden

dont be ashamed its ok kid....tell granma hi for me


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 3, 2012)

Madmann said:


> HA HA HA.
> 
> Only for a pathetic slob like you.
> 
> ...


 put up or shut up


----------



## Saney (Feb 3, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/2631685-post3.html
> 
> a link that proves this guy is in such bad shape his vids are unlisted and hidden
> 
> dont be ashamed its ok kid....tell granma hi for me



Dude, i've seen your pictures. You look like The Blob from the Xmen series. 

Honestly bro, come at me


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 3, 2012)

I already did "come at you"...make your vids public...you the one hiding


no more efighting...i know you wont do shit


----------



## Madmann (Feb 3, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> put up or shut up


 

Just a sample of what I've been with, pork chop.


----------



## boss (Feb 3, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> These 5 girls sound fat and homely.




I won't sleep with a girl who issnt in the gym every day. I'm a shallow fuck when it comes to just sex. 

Alright kos and silver back if you guys want to have a fat fight do it on dlats wall. The greek broad texted me this morning saying her ass and legs are all bruised from when I had her up against the wall. I said shut up next time I won't be so gentle. 

Ill let you lads know how the one tonight goes. Good schedule legs, rugby, skank.


----------



## boss (Feb 3, 2012)

Someone teach me how to post pics. Via cell phone on here.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 3, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Just a sample of what I've been with, pork chop.


 nice egirlfriends

your word aint worth shit...get a girl to hold your screen name


----------



## Madmann (Feb 3, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^



*Jealousy is a Thing of Beauty.*

*

*


----------



## ExLe (Feb 3, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Just a sample of what I've been with, pork chop.


 

Properties on those pics show they are from web cams...

You are a fucking loser...

You consider jerking off to broads a conquest...

Is this what you have been spending your babysitting money on?...


----------



## 69grunt (Feb 3, 2012)

*abusive relationships are not healthy*



boss said:


> I've got 5 on the go and I find it simple. Some are ex's.  But I just find girls are so god damn dumb and if you tell them what the want tto hear they'll get naked right away. They just want to believe they're special and that its just them. Why you so dumb girl?




It may help you to remember that your mother is a girl,and you should show more respect.I'm sure that's not the first time you've heard that.


----------



## awhites1 (Feb 3, 2012)

ExLe said:


> Properties on those pics show they are from web cams...
> 
> You are a fucking loser...
> 
> ...



hang on... lets not rush to conclusions. balancing multiple women isn't that hard. guys have been doing it for at least 100 years or so... 




im pretty sure those quickly produced, generic looking young girl pics that could be pulled off any site are really the multiple women he's juggling


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Feb 3, 2012)

It gets difficult it juggle that many if you don't have free time. I usually narrow my selection down a bit...Unless they are potential fuck buddies.


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 3, 2012)

69grunt said:


> It may help you to remember that your mother is a girl,and you should show more respect.I'm sure that's not the first time you've heard that.



This is AG, there is no such thing as respect.  

Boss, I'm female and I say fuck 'em all.  Fuck 'em in the ass without lube.  Women are just as bad as men.  Think about this thou....

The next time you think her pussy is way wet for ya, it might just be another man's cum....


----------



## withoutrulers (Feb 3, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> This is AG, there is no such thing as respect.
> 
> Boss, I'm female and I say fuck 'em all.  Fuck 'em in the ass without lube.  Women are just as bad as men.  Think about this thou....
> 
> The next time you think her pussy is way wet for ya, it might just be another man's cum....


Wiser words have never sounded so nasty.


----------



## ZECH (Feb 3, 2012)

Got 3 right now. Fucked 2 in the same day. I'm trying for a threepeat in one day!
And one little hottie is 5' 104 lbs and 34c with an ass to die for. Damn she is hot. Maybe I can get a pic this weekend.


----------



## Saney (Feb 3, 2012)

i'mma get a pic with my fat whores and they are blubbed whales (prolly KOS's mom or sister or tranny brother)


----------



## ExLe (Feb 3, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Just a sample of what I've been with, pork chop.


 

He juggles these multiple pic while he jerks off...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 3, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I already did "come at you"...make your vids public...you the one hiding
> 
> 
> no more efighting...i know you wont do shit


 he did once everyone laughed.he was pinning his placebo's in his pecks to lady GaGA song pokerface...could stop laughing for months


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 3, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> Wiser words have never sounded so nasty.




You luv my nasty mouth.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 3, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> i'mma get a pic with my fat whores and they are blubbed whales (prolly KOS's mom or sister or tranny brother)


 haha

you mention me in every other post at least


pathetic

dance puppet dance

bitch


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 3, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> haha
> 
> you mention me in every other post at least
> 
> ...




I wouldn't laugh at Saney.  He's accomplished something that lots of they guys on here have tried but failed at.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 3, 2012)

this is me not caring


----------



## custom (Feb 3, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> haha
> 
> you mention me in every other post at least
> 
> ...


Should we post up those pics of the red headed road kill of yours. Fix your fucking deck before you buy another cycle you chinless bitch


----------



## custom (Feb 3, 2012)

boss said:


> I've got 5 on the go and I find it simple. Some are ex's. But I just find girls are so god damn dumb and if you tell them what the want tto hear they'll get naked right away. They just want to believe they're special and that its just them. Why you so dumb girl?


Your mom and three sister and your brother that you slap a wig on THEY DONT COUNT


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 3, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> I wouldn't laugh at Saney.  He's accomplished something that lots of they guys on here have tried but failed at.



He banged Natalie Portman and Mila Kunis at the same time?

I <3 Jews.


----------



## boss (Feb 3, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> This is AG, there is no such thing as respect.
> 
> Boss, I'm female and I say fuck 'em all.  Fuck 'em in the ass without lube.  Women are just as bad as men.  Think about this thou....
> 
> The next time you think her pussy is way wet for ya, it might just be another man's cum....





Favorite is always when I vacation in the states. The girls love the canadian factor. Fucked a girl on a roof of a five story building. There was *a 22 story building beside it and it was lunch time so I had everyone on the balconies cheering. 25 mins later I had another girl in the laundry room sucking me off. After I finished I said I just fucked a girl without adome hope you enjoyed and walked away.


----------



## custom (Feb 3, 2012)

boss said:


> Someone teach me how to post pics. Via cell phone on here.


 Why is your mom on the toilet


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 3, 2012)

custom said:


> Should we post up those pics of the red headed road kill of yours. Fix your fucking deck before you buy another cycle you chinless bitch


 wasnt my deck

but sure post pics of the redheaded roadkill and prove whatever you working with...but dlatski im sure you just running that dicksucker like you always do


silly gimmick


----------



## boss (Feb 3, 2012)

custom said:


> Why is your mom on the toilet




Is that suppose to be funny?


----------



## custom (Feb 3, 2012)

boss said:


> Favorite is always when I vacation in the states. The girls love the canadian factor. Fucked a girl on a roof of a five story building. There was *a 22 story building beside it and it was lunch time so I had everyone on the balconies cheering. 25 mins later I had another girl in the laundry room sucking me off. After I finished I said I just fucked a girl without adome hope you enjoyed and walked away.


Bro wake up I SAID FUCKING WAKE UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## boss (Feb 3, 2012)

Why does dlats minion pm and follow me all over this site? take a walk custom


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 3, 2012)

boss said:


> Favorite is always when I vacation in the states. The girls love the canadian factor. Fucked a girl on a roof of a five story building. There was *a 22 story building beside it and it was lunch time so I had everyone on the balconies cheering. 25 mins later I had another girl in the laundry room sucking me off. After I finished I said I just fucked a girl without adome hope you enjoyed and walked away.



Really? Cause your from Canada?

I can honestly say I have no interest in Canadians.


----------



## boss (Feb 3, 2012)

The girls down south jump on it. They say oh well I might never get a canadian again. I love the southern girls. That accent kills me


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 3, 2012)

Brazilian women love white dick.

It's a little known fact.


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 3, 2012)

boss said:


> The girls down south jump on it. They say oh well I might never get a canadian again. I love the southern girls. That accent kills me



I see...

I agree with what's growing in the south.  You give me a good ole boy with that southern accent and I melt like butta.  

I was talking to this one guy...he would call me shug, and he had a chuckle that would wet my panties every time.


----------



## GFR (Feb 3, 2012)

Women have no worth to me anymore, one of the few benefits of getting older.


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 3, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Brazilian women love white dick.
> 
> It's a little known fact.



I knew this.


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 3, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> I knew this.



Hmmmm.   Did you know they love anal and think it keeps their virginity?

I <3 Catholics.


----------



## coolhandjames (Feb 3, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> This is AG, there is no such thing as respect.
> 
> Boss, I'm female and I say fuck 'em all.  Fuck 'em in the ass without lube.  Women are just as bad as men.  Think about this thou....
> 
> The next time you think her pussy is way wet for ya, it might just be another man's cum....



One raw bitch ^^^^


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 3, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Hmmmm.   Did you know they love anal and think it keeps their virginity?
> 
> I <3 Catholics.



I grew up Catholic darlin.


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 3, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> One raw bitch ^^^^



Just callin it like I see it.


----------



## boss (Feb 3, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Hmmmm.   Did you know they love anal and think it keeps their virginity?
> 
> I <3 Catholics.




Buddy is fucking a girl in the ass cause she wants to keep her V


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 3, 2012)

boss said:


> Buddy is fucking a girl in the ass cause she wants to keep her V



That and sucking cock, it's the Catholic way.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 4, 2012)

Ok, let's start with girl number 1.

That's a stock photo you stole from Webcam sites...
Girl number 2 is also a stock photo from a big tittie sites....
Girl number 3 is...oh wait, another stock picture from a porn site.

You have imaginary girlfriends that you fall in love with on the web, that's not normal.




Madmann said:


> Just a sample of what I've been with, pork chop.
> 
> 
> sexy webcam show
> ...


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 4, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Women have no worth to me anymore, one of the few benefits of getting older.



Have you tried Viagra?


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 4, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> Have you tried Viagra?



That's funny right there.   Reps


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 4, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> Ok, let's start with girl number 1.
> 
> That's a stock photo you stole from Webcam sites...
> Girl number 2 is also a stock photo from a big tittie sites....
> ...



HAHAAAHAAAHAJAAHAHAAAA stupid bitch!!! Everyone know you are a fucken joke now bwahahahaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!! Stealing pics?? Wow even kos posts his real wife lol!!!


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 4, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> This is AG, there is no such thing as respect.
> 
> Boss, I'm female and I say fuck 'em all.  Fuck 'em in the ass without lube.  Women are just as bad as men.  Think about this thou....
> 
> The next time you think her pussy is way wet for ya, it might just be another man's cum....



This....This is why i like Cellardoor....I am defiantly using this !


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 4, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> The next time you think her pussy is way wet for ya, it might just be another man's cum....



Oh Snap!


----------



## Madmann (Feb 4, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> Ok, let's start with girl number 1.
> 
> That's a stock photo you stole from Webcam sites...
> Girl number 2 is also a stock photo from a big tittie sites....
> ...


 

Webcam pics So what you tranny?

The guy asked me to post pics of my one night stands and ex-girlfrends
and those were the shots I could get up right away, you stupid he-she
abomination. You actually thinking you are hot is the real imagination!


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 4, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Webcam pics So what you tranny?
> 
> The guy asked me to post pics of my one night stands and ex-girlfrends
> and those were the shots I could get up right away, you stupid he-she
> abomination. You actually thinking you are hot is the real imagination!





You're delusional!

He asked for real woman you have bedded, not random web pics!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 4, 2012)

eddie is a stupid little man who lives in a fairytale land of his moms basement. After whacking off to them pics quite often he actually believes he was with them. A classic case of mommy and seperation issues.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 4, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> You're delusional!
> 
> He asked for real woman you have bedded, not random web pics!


 
I could have posted any woman you dumbass.

I posted shots of the women I have already fucked.

Who gives a shit if you're too stupid to understand that.

You hating because guys with high standard won't settle for you.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 4, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> eddie is a stupid little man who lives in a fairytale land of his moms basement. After whacking off to them pics quite often he actually believes he was with them. A classic case of mommy and seperation issues.


 
Your wife couldn't hold a candle to any hot woman.

So your bitterness and lack of game is justified.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 5, 2012)

Madmann said:


> You hating because guys with high standard won't settle for you.



So then why ask if I have a web cam and ask me if it's ok if we have video sex?
You sexual deviant!!


----------



## el bruto (Feb 5, 2012)

Two on friday.  One this morning.  Not counting my wife.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 5, 2012)

el bruto said:


> Two on friday.  One this morning.  Not counting my wife.



MMMMM your name should be EL PUTO!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 5, 2012)

el bruto said:


> Two on friday.  One this morning.  Not counting my wife.



How many men does she have on wednesday?


----------



## ZECH (Feb 5, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> I see...
> 
> I agree with what's growing in the south.  You give me a good ole boy with that southern accent and I melt like butta.
> 
> I was talking to this one guy...he would call me shug, and he had a chuckle that would wet my panties every time.



I'm southern......I wanna make your panties wet!!!!


----------



## sofargone561 (Feb 5, 2012)

it depends. if i tell then straight up im just looking for a hook up yes becuase then it doesnt matter, but i never juggle multiple girls as far as reltionshsips. i beleive in karma and i expect my girl to be 100% faithful to me. if im not them why the hellwould she be. im an old fashoined guy tho. id much rather be with one girl who makes me happy then 10000 girls who i just fuck


----------



## boss (Feb 5, 2012)

sofargone561 said:


> it depends. if i tell then straight up im just looking for a hook up yes becuase then it doesnt matter, but i never juggle multiple girls as far as reltionshsips. i beleive in karma and i expect my girl to be 100% faithful to me. if im not them why the hellwould she be. im an old fashoined guy tho. id much rather be with one girl who makes me happy then 10000 girls who i just fuck





I agree with you. Its just not every day you find a girl who isn't stupid and annoyingg as fuck.  When I have one I care about who fills my needs then I am not going to hook up


----------



## coolhandjames (Feb 6, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Women have no worth to me anymore, one of the few benefits of getting older.



When did they ever ?


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 6, 2012)

I am still young so still very interested in woman. Sometimes its easy sometimes it gets to much with calls texts and randum surprises at your door ! Still passes the time  Best things is when they try to make you jealous....


----------



## Madmann (Feb 6, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> When did they ever ?


 
So this world that you were naturally born to shake...

Its really just the gay community only, correct??


----------



## coolhandjames (Feb 6, 2012)

Madmann said:


> So this world that you were naturally born to shake.
> 
> Its really just the gay community only, correct??




Ah, the call of the hater... Come at me Phagglerock !


----------



## Madmann (Feb 6, 2012)

cruelhandjobs said:


> Ah, the call of the hater... Come at me Phagglerock !


 
Yep, the queer community is definitely your calling mr. cruelhandjobs inc.

Good luck shaking that shit up brah, make sure they pay you in dollar bills.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## boss (Feb 7, 2012)

I wouldn't drink that...


----------

